# bop lincolnshire



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hia was wondering if there was anyone in lincoln preferably close to spilsby who fly birds of prey and wouldnt mind showing me the ropes as this is a sport i would love to get i to in the future just want to get plenty of hands on experience under my belt before even thinking of owning a bird of my own hope to hear from you soon:whistling2:


----------



## Matt king (Jan 25, 2013)

I live near sleaford and fly peregrines, there in the moult at the minute but will be flying again later this year


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Matt king said:


> I live near sleaford and fly peregrines, there in the moult at the minute but will be flying again later this year


Pm'ed you


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck spud


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> Good luck spud


Thanks hopefuly someone will feel generous enough to let me tag along :lol2:


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

You get sorted mate??


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> You get sorted mate??


Not yet but oh well thought it was worth a try:whistling2:


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hang in there mate you are more than welcome to pop over to me in Ireland and do a bit ha ha


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Praying_Mantis24 said:


> Hang in there mate you are more than welcome to pop over to me in Ireland and do a bit ha ha


Lol yh no worries seen as your just around da corner from me:whistling2:


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

Only a stones throw away ha ha


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

*help plz*

Bump:lol2:


----------



## AmieeJayne (Mar 22, 2013)

Might be a long shot but the Long Sutton Butterfly Park, its around 30 mins from Boston so I'm guessing an Hour tops from where you are.

They have the Birds of Prey "show" but there may be someone there who wouldn't mind sharing their knowledge. 

A quick email may do the trick if you haven't found anyone close by.

Its worth an ask anyhow.

Clicky


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

AmieeJayne said:


> Might be a long shot but the Long Sutton Butterfly Park, its around 30 mins from Boston so I'm guessing an Hour tops from where you are.
> 
> They have the Birds of Prey "show" but there may be someone there who wouldn't mind sharing their knowledge.
> 
> ...


Cheers will be sure to give them an email every little bit of experience helps


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

As matt has said, the birds are moulting at the moment so no 1 is flying their birds, ask again about September when the birds will be ready to fly again


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

anthony reilly said:


> As matt has said, the birds are moulting at the moment so no 1 is flying their birds, ask again about September when the birds will be ready to fly again


Yh i gathered that but i wasnt just after flying experience would be willing to go round to local bird keepers to help clean there birds out ect any experience around birds of prey would be great as im a complete newbie other than seeing a few flying displays when i was younger i havnt really had all that much time around birds thanks for the reply anyway:2thumb:


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

anthony reilly said:


> As matt has said, the birds are moulting at the moment so no 1 is flying their birds, ask again about September when the birds will be ready to fly again


Why can't you fly them while they are moulting, birds in the wild moult but if they couldn't fly from march to September they would starve to death


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

mcdougle said:


> Why can't you fly them while they are moulting, birds in the wild moult but if they couldn't fly from march to September they would starve to death


As the new feathers are growing they have blood in the shaft and if they go crashing into cover and break a feather they can bleed quite badly, no 1 wants there bird to break a new feather so they tend not to fly them some people don't even go into the aviary to clean up because some birds at a higher weight are highly strung and crash about and don't want to stress the bird out


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

anthony reilly said:


> As the new feathers are growing they have blood in the shaft and if they go crashing into cover and break a feather they can bleed quite badly, no 1 wants there bird to break a new feather so they tend not to fly them some people don't even go into the aviary to clean up because some birds at a higher weight are highly strung and crash about and don't want to stress the bird out


Thanks for the reply didnt realise that thanks for telling me as i said i am still a complete newbie to the smart and still learning/doing my research and will deffinatly try again later on in the year thanks


----------



## anthony reilly (Jan 16, 2010)

spudfarrar said:


> Thanks for the reply didnt realise that thanks for telling me as i said i am still a complete newbie to the smart and still learning/doing my research and will deffinatly try again later on in the year thanks


No problem, hope you find someone local bud


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

anthony reilly said:


> No problem, hope you find someone local bud


Yh me too lol
:2thumb:


----------

